# AHH Hannah Montana!!



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok soo I LOATHE Hannah or Miley..whatever
Her show...is...sooo...dumb!!
BUT there is a song by her called "See You Again" and I just can't get over it...I LOVE THIS SONG!!

I keep trying to make myself not like it but I can't stop!!
I feel crazy but I kinda thing its a good song....YouTube - Miley Cyrus-See You Again(HQ,Album Version FULL)
Even my roomies like it lol.

DAMNIT MILEY CYRUS!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 8, 2007)

*I can't stand her either...

When my husband's eight yr. old niece, Gabriella was visiting us for two weeks from Penn. (she comes every year) I had to put up with watching H.Montana. Gabriella kept saying "She's my idol. I love her!". All I could do was cringe. I actually watched a bit of the show, and she's SO annoying that I couldn't watch any more of it 'cause she was getting on my nerves...I mean, she was BOTHERING me! Just the way she speaks, and everything....UUUGGGG.  I wish Gabriella would get herself another 'idol'...I know Miley doesn't use drugs, or exploit herself sexually, so I guess I should be happy, and there could be worse role models for Gabriella....But the girl is so annoying, and I'm afraid Gabriella will start acting like her! Like I said though, I guess I should be happy she's not idolizing Britney Spears or someone equally as trashy!*


----------



## COBI (Dec 8, 2007)

On the show, she is def too whiney.  But I happened to catch a clip of her on Oprah, and she came off as just a sweet kid who understands she's in a very fortunate situation.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

As sugar coated as she is, I'd rather my 11 year old idolize her (and she does) than pretty much anyone else right now.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I can't stand her either...

When my husband's eight yr. old niece, Gabriella was visiting us for two weeks from Penn. (she comes every year) I had to put up with watching H.Montana. Gabriella kept saying "She's my idol. I love her!". All I could do was cringe. I actually watched a bit of the show, and she's SO annoying that I couldn't watch any more of it 'cause she was getting on my nerves...I mean, she was BOTHERING me! Just the way she speaks, and everything....UUUGGGG.  I wish Gabriella would get herself another 'idol'...I know Miley doesn't use drugs, or exploit herself sexually, so I guess I should be happy, and there could be worse role models for Gabriella....But the girl is so annoying, and I'm afraid Gabriella will start acting like her! Like I said though, I guess I should be happy she's not idolizing Britney Spears or someone equally as trashy!*_

 

ugh THANK YOU! I seriously cant stand her either. She cannot sing at all in my opinion and that show is just plain stupid. Everytime I hear one of her songs I want to scream.


----------



## Weasel (Dec 8, 2007)

what annoys me about her is that she doesn't sing live

if you watch her show, they sometimes show clips of her performing at a concert, and she's either lipsyncing, or every single little thing about every single note in her recorded tracks are EXACTLY the same live

that's HIGHLY unlikely

I'm waiting for the day her CD skips haha


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

Y'all. She's 14. Maybe 15. She doesn't have an eating disorder, she's not sleeping around, she's not pregnant, she's not on drugs, she's not in the bars (and we all know she could be), she doesn't dress with her tits and ass flashing everywhere, we've never seen her pikachu, she's not shacked up with anyone, she's not taking nude pictures for her boyfriend, she's not promoting drugs, violence, or female oppression, she's not rebellious, she's not dirty, she's not perfect.

I don't care if her 'talent' is standing on her head and farting the Star Spangled Banner, I'll take it any goddamn day of the week above Lohan, Hilton, Richie, Spears, etc.  

We sit here and bitch and snark about the Lohans etc., yet when there's a girl who's embodying the very things we say we'd like our girls to see, we take the first opportunity available to tear her down.

Yes, she's so damn saccharine it makes your teeth hurt, but like I said, that's a damn site better than being shot by the paps keeled over in the passenger seat of the car with cyanotic lips while her drug dealer tries to keep her from falling out, and it's better than being arrested for DUI, or reckless driving, or whatever. 

For now, as far as female celebrities go, I'll take her. Talent, or no.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 8, 2007)

i, though not very willingly, took my little sister to her concert a few weeks ago. it made me not like that girl even more. i mean, yeah, the kids are obsessed with her, but she put on a terrible show....


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_what annoys me about her is that she doesn't sing live

if you watch her show, they sometimes show clips of her performing at a concert, and she's either lipsyncing, or every single little thing about every single note in her recorded tracks are EXACTLY the same live

that's HIGHLY unlikely

I'm waiting for the day her CD skips haha_

 
lmao if that were to happen i think i would die with laughter!!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Y'all. She's 14. Maybe 15. She doesn't have an eating disorder, she's not sleeping around, she's not pregnant, she's not on drugs, she's not in the bars (and we all know she could be), she doesn't dress with her tits and ass flashing everywhere, we've never seen her pikachu, she's not shacked up with anyone, she's not taking nude pictures for her boyfriend, she's not promoting drugs, violence, or female oppression, she's not rebellious, she's not dirty, she's not perfect.

I don't care if her 'talent' is standing on her head and farting the Star Spangled Banner, I'll take it any goddamn day of the week above Lohan, Hilton, Richie, Spears, etc.  

We sit here and bitch and snark about the Lohans etc., yet when there's a girl who's embodying the very things we say we'd like our girls to see, we take the first opportunity available to tear her down.

Yes, she's so damn saccharine it makes your teeth hurt, but like I said, that's a damn site better than being shot by the paps keeled over in the passenger seat of the car with cyanotic lips while her drug dealer tries to keep her from falling out, and it's better than being arrested for DUI, or reckless driving, or whatever. 

For now, as far as female celebrities go, I'll take her. Talent, or no._

 
I understand where your coming from but there are so many other younger female celebs that aren't doing terrible things that are not as annoying and as her!!! For example: Hilary Duff, Hayden Panetierre, Vanessa Hudgens, Aly & AJ, Rihanna, etc. And most of those girls actually EARNED their fame but I feel like she only got that dumb show b/c her dad and she really is not that talented at all.

And I'm really upset that I like this song so much...grr


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I understand where your coming from but there are so many other younger female celebs that aren't doing terrible things that are not as annoying and as her!!! For example: Hilary Duff, Hayden Panetierre, Vanessa Hudgens, Aly & AJ, Rihanna, etc. And most of those girls actually EARNED their fame but I feel like she only got that dumb show b/c her dad and she really is not that talented at all.

And I'm really upset that I like this song so much...grr_

 
Hilary Duff had an eating disorder.
Hayden Panetierre...she's a doll.
Vanessa Hudgens had a shitton of nude photos released.
Aly & AJ...my daughter's not interested in them really.
Rihanna...she's more mature than my eleven year old needs to deal with.

Most of them haven't anymore talent than she does, but for whatever reason they haven't caught the same attention she has.

Believe me, I don't get it either. I see her show and my daughter starts talking about it and my eyes glaze over. Way over.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah i feel like she got the show handed to her because of her dad and I can't stand when people are just handed something even though they're talentless. There are plenty of more talented kids I'm sure who have more talent than that. I don't have kids so I can't say I wouldn't want mine looking up to that, but I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 9, 2007)

Honestly, she's cute. She came into the store I worked at on Friday, and I thank god I wasn't there. I work at a very popular doll store in Chicago, and from what I heard it was INSANE. The little girls were going nuts, and the management had to hide her in the personal shopping office (which is why I'm thankful I wasn't there for it, I'm a personal shopper). Everyone said she was very nice, so it's good to see that the fame hasn't gone to her head. 

Shoot, I would have asked for an autograph....I'm not going to lie, the show cracks me up, haha.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to say though... give this girl a couple of years and she'll be like all the rest... a let down to girls who looked up to her.  With all of the females who have gone down the substance abuse/road to skankdom, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised... I sure hope I am wrong for once though...

Most human beings are too weak to handle fame, money and all that goes with it... I can almost hear the other shoe dropping on this HM/Miley craze, like in two to three years, tops--we'll hear the typical story (substance abuse, sex tapes, nude photos whatever).

I try to show my 8 year old all of "non-celebrity" role models out there that we don't see splashed all over the pages of some magazine doing their grocery shopping hung over all whilst wearing leggings (!!) LOL

Forget this stuff.  My daughter listens to pop music, yes, but I don't get her all into the commercialism of it .. mostly kids bop, Cheetah Girls and Disneyradio stuff (help me!! LOL) and the like... and that's just fine.  This world of ours wants our kids, especially our girls, to grow up waayyy too fast.

Enough of my 2 cents.  My daughter isn't into this girl.. neither does it seem to have trickled down yet to her age group, at least in my area.


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I have to say though... give this girl a couple of years and she'll be like all the rest... a let down to girls who looked up to her.  With all of the females who have gone down the substance abuse/road to skankdom, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised... I sure hope I am wrong for once though...

Most human beings are too weak to handle fame, money and all that goes with it... I can almost hear the other shoe dropping on this HM/Miley craze, like in two to three years, tops--we'll hear the typical story (substance abuse, sex tapes, nude photos whatever).

I try to show my 8 year old all of "non-celebrity" role models out there that we don't see splashed all over the pages of some magazine doing their grocery shopping hung over all whilst wearing leggings (!!) LOL

Forget this stuff.  My daughter listens to pop music, yes, but I don't get her all into the commercialism of it .. mostly kids bop, Cheetah Girls and Disneyradio stuff (help me!! LOL) and the like... and that's just fine.  This world of ours wants our kids, especially our girls, to grow up waayyy too fast.

Enough of my 2 cents.  My daughter isn't into this girl.. neither does it seem to have trickled down yet to her age group, at least in my area._

 
I will be surprised if that's the case. BRC is always presented himself as a good guy and loving father.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Y'all. She's 14. Maybe 15. She doesn't have an eating disorder, she's not sleeping around, she's not pregnant, she's not on drugs, she's not in the bars (and we all know she could be), she doesn't dress with her tits and ass flashing everywhere, we've never seen her pikachu, she's not shacked up with anyone, she's not taking nude pictures for her boyfriend, she's not promoting drugs, violence, or female oppression, she's not rebellious, she's not dirty, she's not perfect.

I don't care if her 'talent' is standing on her head and farting the Star Spangled Banner, I'll take it any goddamn day of the week above Lohan, Hilton, Richie, Spears, etc. 

We sit here and bitch and snark about the Lohans etc., yet when there's a girl who's embodying the very things we say we'd like our girls to see, we take the first opportunity available to tear her down.

Yes, she's so damn saccharine it makes your teeth hurt, but like I said, that's a damn site better than being shot by the paps keeled over in the passenger seat of the car with cyanotic lips while her drug dealer tries to keep her from falling out, and it's better than being arrested for DUI, or reckless driving, or whatever. 

For now, as far as female celebrities go, I'll take her. Talent, or no._

 

ROFL at weve never seen her pickachu !!!!! omg I like her soley for this fact!



and I was gonna Quote QT about Vanessa Hudgens but shimmer already mentioned those nude photos ..and the girl was like 17 or something taking nude pics for her boyfriend ..sheesh...

I saw the Oprah show with Miley ..I like the kid ...and thats how I see her shes a Kid who is still pretty innocent looking and seems sweet and honest ..WHo knows how the girl will grow up and be in a few years ... But I think that regardless of fame ... ultimately if you come from a solid family background ..meaning with a parent/parents that love,nurture, and also Discipline their kids and have a good balance of all that ...those kids will turn out allright ..even with fame ...

seems like most of the young hollywood starlets that have the worst issues are those that had an unstable or parents that where not parenting enough .. Ie .. Britney and Jaime Lynn spears ...and Lindsay Lohans parents come to mind .... 



Im no huge Miley fan ..Im 25 and find her music annoying ..but my 10 year old nephew is gaga over this kid ..and well I rather him have a crush and idolize miley cyrus ...over any of the other starlets i see in usweekly these days heh.

oh and funny story about Hannah Montanna ..while i was back home visiting my nephew had hannah montanna conistently playing everytime we were anywhere with a cd player ..so he would play that NObodoys Perfect song ..over and over again ..so anyway ..i was arguing with my mom over something silly in the car ..my mom said something ..i got mad ..but it was stupid silly mad ..then my nephew busts out .. (he calls me Teetee like that ..he goes ...titi NOBODY's Perfect blah blah ..sings a verse has every one else in the car cracking up ...except for me ..i was struggling really hard to mean mug him ..even though 5 seconds later i was cracking up too !


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 8, 2008)

Her dad was pretty good with the kids when he was around but he was gone most of the time Destiny (Miley) was growing up, especially when he had that doctor show on cable. And Tish, (her mom) ignored her when she wasn't a star. My daughter took cheerleading and tumbling with her and her mom acted like the biggest slut in town, hanging all over the young twenty-something guys that taught the classes. So, when I read how Tish grounds Destiny and makes her do this and that I think it's bullsh*t. Her dad's career wasn't going very far and now they are making big bucks off Destiny. When I hear them say how they keep her in line I just laugh. She used to run around and annoy the hell out of everyone making this stupid Woody-Woodpecker noise and nobody would tell her to shut up because of who her dad was. My daughter as well as most of the girls couldn't stand being around her.

Give her a couple of years and that innocent act I'm afraid will be tarnished just like most the others. I do hope I'm wrong for the sake of all the little girls out there though. But I can see Tish being like Lindsey's mom and be out clubbing with her.


----------



## girlstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_Yeah i feel like she got the show handed to her because of her dad and I can't stand when people are just handed something even though they're talentless._

 
I recall reading somewhere that she had the part of Hannah Montana before her Dad even thought about auditioning for the father role. 


Miley has a good voice, and if she does lip sync at her concerts, who cares? It's not like she's being marketed towards people over twenty, who go to concerts for the music. She's being marketed towards children, who go to the concert to be entertained, to SEE her, and the Jonas Brothers, or whoever else is playing with her that week. Shes what, 14? And how many shows does she do a week? Doing theatre, four shows a weekend KILLED me and I am 27. So far from what we've seen, she's a good kid with stage presence (which is more than I can say for some of the other Disney/Nick kids who are HORRIBLE at acting).  

The only better choice other than Miley, imo, is Raven Symone.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 8, 2008)

Little Miley ..shes only 14 and she is already so smart ...her eloquent lyrics 

Nobody’s perfect 
I gotta work it 
Again and again til I get it right 
Nobody’s perfect 
You live and you learn it 
And if I mess it up sometimes Nobody’s perfect

I'm gonna stay off the hate miley bandwagon until shes about 18 ..then if she starts running around in short skirts showing us her "Pickachu" and stuff ..then I shall unleash the H8. =P


----------



## astronaut (Jan 8, 2008)

She looks up to Hilary Duff... and I loooove Hilary! 

I don't know how she got so popular though (tickets selling out real quick, even among older people wanting it for themselves and not for any kids?). I don't keep up with Disney. Never been a Disney anything fan except for Disneyland! <3


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, Raven is a great role model for girls. It's a shame she's not looked upon more.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 8, 2008)

My daugter loves her! Its a show for kids everyone!   that may be the reason  why everyone might find it rather annoying.I like her I think she's funny, humble and pretty. I also like raven!as far as role models go.. I'm trying hard to be  my daughters role model. I think I'm more suited for the job then some teeny bopper


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I understand where your coming from but there are so many other younger female celebs that aren't doing terrible things that are not as annoying and as her!!! For example: Hilary Duff, Hayden Panetierre, Vanessa Hudgens, Aly & AJ, Rihanna, etc. And most of those girls actually EARNED their fame but I feel like she only got that dumb show b/c her dad and she really is not that talented at all.

And I'm really upset that I like this song so much...grr_

 
she got the part before her dad got the part as her dad.

even though Aly & AJ aren't in the spotlight that much, they are divas. one star who was on tour with them didn't like them very much.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 8, 2008)

I was reading ONTD ...and this was posted today.
link to source: ohnotheydidnt: 15 reasons to love Miley Cyrus

15 reasons to love MIley lols

*1. She 's not a spoiled brat. She loads the dishwasher, goes to church every Sunday and is grounded when she misbehaves. 

2.Her character on "Hannah Montana" has popularized the expression "Sweet niblets!" 

3. She looks prettier as Miley than she does as Hannah, her pop star alter ego. 

4. Her monthly allowance is $300--despite the fact that she makes $3.5 million a year. 

5. If it weren't for Miley, her real-life dad, Billy Ray Cyrus, who plays her father on the show, would still be known for the song "Achy Breaky Heart." 

6. She has a cool name. Her birth certificate says Destiny Hope, but her parents called her Miley, derived from her infant nickname, "Smiley." 

7. She doesn't have the strongest voice in the world, but she knows how to work it. 

8. She has famous relatives. Her mom on the show was played by Brooke Shields. Her aunt is Dolly Parton, and her best friend's mom is Heather Locklear. 

9. She has famous friends. She has dated Nick Jonas of the Jonas Brothers, and her best friends are Emily Osment, her sidekick on the show, and Ashley Tisdale of "High School Musical." 

10. Her "Hannah Montana" tour outsold shows by Justin Timberlake, the Police and Bruce Springsteen. 

11. She claims her Hannah wig weighs 20 pounds when soaked with sweat, but she wears it with a smile. 

12. As far as we can tell, she has never had a nose job or breast implants. 

13. She's never been to rehab. 

14. She doesn't give public updates on the status of her virginity. 

15. Those pregnancy rumors back in September turned out to be untrue.
*


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

Miley Cyrus in Possible 'Montana' Scandal - AOL News


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Miley Cyrus in Possible 'Montana' Scandal - AOL News_

 
haha wow.  I love watching Hannah Montana (watching it now!) but I heard she's not the nicest in person.  I like her as a celebrity figure though.  She's very confident.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Jan 27, 2008)

i cant stand this hannah montana shit. i cant go newhere without it being there im mean walmart freakin bed bath and beyond is infested with it. her character is an irritating little terd that i would love to flush out of existence. ok end rant but seriously the show is dumb and cheap, have you seen the beach on there? lol yea im done with HM


----------



## daisyv316 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I understand where your coming from but there are so many other younger female celebs that aren't doing terrible things that are not as annoying and as her!!! For example: Hilary Duff, Hayden Panetierre, Vanessa Hudgens, Aly & AJ, Rihanna, etc
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And most of those girls actually EARNED their fame but I feel like she only got that dumb show b/c her dad and she really is not that talented at all.

And I'm really upset that I like this song so much...grr_

 

I guess we can't all be happy because someone else can easily find them annoying, such as my self.  I CANT stand any of them, except for Hannah whats her name...but I might have come here a little late in the thread.


----------

